# 10wt reel for sale



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

For sale, Ihave a Pflueger President 2090 (9/10wt) reel with about 400 yards of bright orange 30lb dacron and an Orvis weight forward, clear 10wt intermediate "slime line." It's all brand new, I did mount the reel on a couple of temple forks just to feel the balance, but haven't even fished it yet.

The reel is $180. The fly line is $70. Then figure about $20 for backing... To go out and get this outfit, it would cost someone well over $250. I'll let it go for $170. 

Remember, this reel has been mounted on a handful of rods, tossed around in some grass to get the feel/balance, never been fished. (Hint - TFO's bluewater series 300-400 grain rod will throw all 105' for this line with ease). This would be an ideal cobia/tarpon/king reel if paired up with a good rod. PLENTY of line to let them run.

I am firm at $170, and not interested in any trades at this time.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

They are great reels for the money. I've fished them several times with good results.

Bump


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks Chris, they are fine reels. I half way want to keep it, but I decided I'm going to go a different direction with my goals this summer... Hope all is well for you!

Is anyone interested in a picture or two?


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Maybe a few pictures will help. It's taking up room on my desk. Who wants it?


----------

